# FSH 21.8 , I am stressed and worried........



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I realise this is he thrid time I have posted about FSH levels but I am having a bad day and feeling very negative and down.

I have been given a FSH of 21.8 by letter and have my appointment with consultant on 23rd Sept to discuss properly- so till then I am reading up etc etc.

I know it's high but wondered if anyone had similiar levels and went on to conceive?
Is it a no go or is there hope?

Thanks for reading me!
Anne
x


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Anne
I had an FSH of 33 last year and I was refused IVF treatment becos of it. 1 month later it was down to 7. I'm don;t know what is was the month after that, but I conceived naturally that month. FSH levels can vary from month to month and I understand from reading info on the web that it's not a sure indicator of fertility.  It can however mean that you may not respond well to IVF drugs, and most clinics have a level that they work from - the clinic I went to refused to treat anyone with a level over 10, some go by 15 etc. I'm having acupuncture just now and my practitioner tells me it can by raised by stress/anxiety levels etc.  I've not had mine tested since starting acupuncture, but she tells me that acupuncture can reduce it significantly.
I hope this helps put your mind at rest a bit.
Matti x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Matti,

That does help, so how is the pregnancy going?
Anne


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've also read that acupuncture is very good at reducing FSH levels - some people also recommend Wheatgrass juice too. 

FSH levels can jump all over the place from one month to the next it seems and I have definitely read (on the various sites I frequent!) of women having v.high levels and bringing them right down. 

It's recommended that you: 

go teetotal
ditch caffeine
drink lots of water (bottled and not tap) 
and eat organic wherever possible. 

Whether it makes any difference I don't know - but everything is worth a shot.


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Anne - I'm not pregnant - but don't worry - hopefully I soon will be!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ah yes, heard wheatgrass juice is supposed to help, never tried it myself tho. 
Matti x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry Matti, I must have misread your message.
yes, good luck to you - sure you will be soon.
I am having accupuncture later - first time so will let you know!

Annex


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - I know I've responded before but please remember that my sister's FSH was 22 when first tested and she went on to respond much better than they predicted. Her twins are due in December. Also, another lady on this site had a successful cycle soon after Kate - her FSH was 23.

Plus, as others have said, you can work to try and bring it down!

I understand you will feel down and that it is frustrating to wait for your consultation.  However, please please don't give up hope based on one hormone result.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne - very pleased you are feeling more positive.  It is a real problem that doctors are so quick to judge women by one FSH result.  My sister's FSH was coming down and I often wonder how things would have worked out had she been advised to keep trying naturally and maybe given some acupuncture and advice on timing of BMS (she is hopelessly unbiological!!).  I am not complaining about the result but the success of her cycle and quality of her eggs was totally at odds with what she was told about her prospects.  It is the same with many women with high FSH - it does fluctuate and you just need one good cycle.

Please don't despair.


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

My FSH levels have been recorded at 10 and 12 and I was rather worried after those results. The herbal supplement Agnus Castus has been recommended to me by several people and I've seen gals on this board have taken it with very good results too. It's a traditional herbal remedy from a plant that's been used to treat 'womens problems' for hundreds of years. I'm taking it as I figured it couldnt do any harm and coupled with some de-stressing treatment like accupuncture should reap benefits in the long run. I havent had my hormone levels tested since I started it, but my tx isnt beginning til mid November so it'll be interesting to see what a few months of this stuff has done! 

I've heard the wheat grass recommendation too - problem is I cant stand the taste!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi and thanks for your reply.

Yep, I am on the acupuncture already which is meant to be good so we shall see!
Wheatgrass I am also taking in tablet form 21 tabs a day!!!! (they do taste vile tho!)

I have had my hsg and my final appt for discuss options next Tuesday so will know more then

Speak soon
Anne x


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I have high fsh also.  Agnus Castus is good, & DHEA for good quality eggs. I've read lots about that and also TCM.  It can help balance out your system and most women have gone on to conceive naturally.  It's worth a try.

Take care and good luck.


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks for advice rSunshine, can I ask what TCM is?
thanks
Matti x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Sunshine,

can i ask what your fsh is?
Mine has gone up from 21.8 to 23.3 in 3 months!

Anne


----------



## amida (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi! 

I´m a swedish woman (formerly SMC with a 2 year old sperm donor conceived girl) who finally have found this place - what a relief! Obviously there are more girls out there struggling with high FSH! 

Since June 2008 I have been in a state of shock after two day 3 FSH tests, resulting in 20,1 and 16,2. "You´re premenopausal", my gyn. said. At the IVF-clinic where I should have hade an IVF in July the doctor said: "Go to DE".  

But listen here - in June, the month when I got the high FSH result - I met the man (of my life, I believe). So "thanks to" the high FSH result I didn´t go through an IVF-treatment this summer which maybe would have resulted in another sperm donor conceived baby. Instead, my DP and I now try ttc naturally. IVF maybe in Nov or Dec, but the doctor first didn´t want to let me have it because of my high FSH. 

Since July 2008 I (try to) follow the dietary advice in "The Infertility Cure" by Randine Lewis. I also eat wheat grass, Dong Quai, Q10, Omega3, folic acid, Spirulina, Chlorella, Vitex/Agnus Castus and bee queen jelly (is that the right name in English?). I´ve also bought some 7-Keto (a form av DHEA). I also do acupressure myself, and go for acupuncture. Maybe I´ll manage to do some yoga too - there are many positions which are good for the ovarians. 

Puh! It´s a full time work to remember all this every day...and too often I forget some of it. Wish you all luck in your struggle with high FSH!


----------



## amida (Oct 2, 2008)

Uh, I also take L-arginine. (But I stopped taking black cohosh and Astragalus because the nurse who gives me acupuncture said I shouldn´t focus too much on pills or on having a baby at all - then it will be easier to get pregnant). Well, I can´t think of anything else but having this little baby, and the biological clock ticks higher and higher...  

Any one else here who follow the TCM-diet in The Infertility Cure in order to get pregnant dispite a high FSH? (TCM=traditional chinese medicine).


----------



## amida (Oct 2, 2008)

I´M PREGNANT!!! Yippeee! It´s unbelievable! No hormons, nothing but "the old fashioned way" with my dear partner.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Amida,

Wonderful news congratulations
  

Anne


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Amida - That is wonderful news!!!!!  

Gives us lot with high FSH (and the wrong side of 40) lots of hope!!!!!

Congratulations - I hope it goes well. Keep in touch.
Matti x


----------



## amida (Oct 2, 2008)

I´M PREGNANT! It´s unbelievable! No hormones used, nothing but alternative methods and "the old fashioned way" with my boyfriend. Anne - I think there´s hope for you! Good luck!


----------



## amida (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry! I didn´t see the second page of this "thread", where I´ve already told you about my pregnancy! I´m in such a state of shock that I can hardly do anything else but walk to and fro in my flat. All you FSH-struggling women out there - GOOD LUCK - THERE´S HOPE FOR YOU!


----------



## amida (Oct 2, 2008)

Anne and Matti - thanks for your congratulations! I bet you both will be pregnant in a year! I´ll follow your way to a new born baby with great interest!  

And when it comes to my own pregnancy - what a Halloween present! Listen here, Anne and Matti - I had four inseminations with donor sperm this spring (as a SMC). Then came the terrible FSH results. After that - only two serious attempts with my boyfriend. Do you understand? ONLY SIX ATTEMPTS ALL IN ALL - and suddenly this perimenopausal woman calling herself "Amida" turns out to be pregnant...


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Well this is just what I was looking for...A site of ladies with high FSH!  I have been through various operations (both tubes blocked, so removed). I have/had high FSH at 24 was the highest one month out of the three, average 13ish.  My Dr. said it was unlikely I would respond well to IVF drugs.  She gave me the donor speel... I've been doing acupuncture and TCM since march  and had my first IVF in sept/oct.  I had one mature follicle after stimming and a few smaller ones but they didn't want to jeoperdize the big one by waiting for the smaller ones, so we went ahead for the one we had, and sure enough great embrio and BFP!  Unfortunately we lost it quite soon at 5 weeks   but after all the negativity from the doc we still think it was a possitive sign that I got pregnant at all.  I believe my acupuncture etc helps and we are going for it again after my next period...fingers crossed I make more eggs and they can put 2 embies back inside...I can't help but be possitive, though this month has been a fertility talk free one in this house!  All the best to everyone.
I'm 39    Jeza


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Jeza- So sorry your little angel didn't make it  
How inspiring your story is though, and I want to wish you all the luck in the world for your next go.
I have just started my fist cycle at the Lister in London as this was the only clinic that gave us any hope at al.

Love
Anne
x


----------

